# Blackpool



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

Blackpool is set to under go massive change in 
the near future as the big American Casino 
Corporations move in. Already several American 
Casino Groups are competing for properties and
casino rights in the old Northern Victorian 
Seaside Resort in England.

Any way here's Blackpool


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

The most American looking British city. Nice pics.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Freaky!!! Thx for the pics.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> The most American looking British city. Nice pics.


And everyone thinks it's a shit hole :laugh:


Nice pics though, I've always liked the lights.


----------



## EarlyBird (Oct 2, 2004)

Blackpool is awesome. Tacky, maybe, but you can't help but have a great time there.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

haha...so tacky but i still must visit.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Reminds me alot of Coney Island and the Jersey Shore.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^^I was gonna say..it looks like the jersey shore a bit!


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

The big Casino's see Blackpool as the UK's 
Atlantic City and there are big plans for 
the old seaside town. 

Btw Blackpool is often compared 
to Atlantic City :wink2:

A Few Atlantic City Pics


----------



## Blunther (Nov 13, 2002)

Bless Blackpool! You gotta love the place!


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice pics of Lancashire's second city


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

^lol...I just breezed over the Atlantic City pics and thought they were of Blackpool (I then read what Day release said and was surprised)


we should have a city vs. city


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

Blackpool is similar to Atlantic City , both make no excuses for their tackiness and Blackpool is to redvelop itself as an a Atlantic City Type Casino Resort.

The big American Corporations will be building massive Casino Resorts through out Blackpool, so it will look even more like Atlantic City.



















Blackpool’s Masterplan, first unveiled in 2003, envisages the development of five resort casinos – creating 30,000 new jobs and £437million of new income each year – as well as a host of other attractions and improvements. The Masterplan shows the Council’s £1.4 billion vision for how Blackpool could be transformed, with new life breathed into key landmarks like the illuminations, the promenade and Blackpool Pleasure Beach. It also envisages the introduction of a host of exciting new attractions, including a cluster of resort casino hotels, a major new entertainment complex and a spectacular new convention centre, a new tram system, better parks and new laser shows.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

whoa...just as tacky as Bill Bryson said.

-


----------



## Ex-Ithacan (Nov 30, 2002)

There is some similarity to Atlantic City, but away from the Casinos and boardwalk AC is rather rough(slums and crime). What is Blackpool like? AC's population is only around 40,000. Blackpool looks much bigger than that. Those trolleys look cool. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

LSyd said:


> whoa...just as tacky as Bill Bryson said.


Ah yes Bryson gave some stats on Blackpool in his book 'notes from a small island' 

Doesn't Blackpool have more hotel beds than the Costa Brava in Spain, as well as being Europe's most popular Tourist Destination, he also gave a load of stats about Blackpool Rock (a kind of Candy Rock/Taffy to you Americans  ) and the food consumed in Blackpool (but I have forgotten those) :wink2:

Cheers LSyd, if you have the book within reach you can refresh my memory and post a few of the Blackpool stats on this thread kay:



Ex-Ithacan said:


> There is some similarity to Atlantic City, but away from the Casinos and boardwalk AC is rather rough(slums and crime). What is Blackpool like? AC's population is only around 40,000. Blackpool looks much bigger than that. Those trolleys look cool. Thanks for the pics.
> __________________


Ex-Ithacan  , Blackpool, population 150,000 more than 17 million visitors per year, making it the busiest tourist resort in the whole of Europe 

As for being rough, I wouldn't say Blackpool was a place where your life is in any danger or a high crime area. Most of the crime is probably people who have drunk to much and end up being arrested.

Further up the coast from Blackpool there are some very wealthy areas such as Lytham St Anne home of Royal Lytham and St Annes golf club, and Royal Birkdale Golf Club is also nearby. :wink2:

Blackpool is hoping to reinvent itself as one of the biggest Casino resorts in Europe, with the large American Casino Corporations planning massive developments.


----------



## Ex-Ithacan (Nov 30, 2002)

^ Thanks for the info Day Release.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:rock:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

UK's very own Coney Island or Asbury Park. Nice tour. kay:


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

I think Blackpool is more comparable to Atlantic City than Coney Island. 

I have never heard of Astbury Park :doh:


Some pics of Coney Island, NY


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Great pics. I love tacky beach towns. It is a lot like the Jersey Shore, especially Atlantic City.


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

kay:


----------



## Fitzroy (Oct 11, 2005)

Blackpool looks as though it has more potential than Atlantic City to be a bridesmaid to Las Vegas!


----------



## dirtyred619 (Feb 1, 2005)

Has anyone seen Funland on BBC3, its set in Blackpool and shows it off in all its tackiness, fantastic!


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

I can't say I have seen Funland, I often forget to watch BBC3 :lol:

Blackpool like Atlantic City or Vegas, 
does attract stars and the likes of 
Frank Sinatra and the Beatles have 
played Blackpool 

Here's a couple of pics  :wink2:


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

vigo80 said:


> I just saw this but I just wanted to say Blackpool isn't really the most American looking city/town in England.. Milton Keynes is - beyond a doubt  I think it was even designed to look somewhat like a North American small city.


Milton Keynes is crap nno:


----------



## Ex-Ithacan (Nov 30, 2002)

Wow, that Stones album must be over 40 years ago. My generation  (I know, The Who :lol: ).


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

The Who kay:

Keith Moon who used to drive over his neighbour
Steve McQueens lawn on his motorbike, much to 
the annoyance of McQueen :lol:










I am not sure what Roger Daltrey sticks on his corn flakes
but he certainly has aged well. :wink2:

The Original line up 









Daltrey today.


----------



## vigo80 (Oct 19, 2003)

Day Release said:


> I can't say I have seen Funland, I often forget to watch BBC3 :lol:
> 
> Blackpool like Atlantic City or Vegas,
> does attract stars and the likes of
> ...



Wow Morrisey looks old as hell in that picture, how scary. He should dye his hair. Maybe I am just getting old as well - how depressing when one of the idols of your youth becomes an old man. >(


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

vigo80 said:


> Wow Morrisey looks old as hell in that picture, how scary. He should dye his hair. Maybe I am just getting old as well - how depressing when one of the idols of your youth becomes an old man. >(


The perils of vegetarianism.


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

vigo80 said:


> Wow Morrisey looks old as hell in that picture, how scary. He should dye his hair. Maybe I am just getting old as well - how depressing when one of the idols of your youth becomes an old man. >(


Yes Mozza is certainly starting to look his age, 
and his grey hair and receding hairline can clearly be seen. >( 

It is a bit shocking when your idols look old, but then
again I don't think Morrissey has had plastic surgery,
a hair transplant or uses hair dyes to look younger 
like so many of todays ageing stars et: 

Morrissey is still the real deal and he is still
far better than much of the mediocrity on 
offer today.  :wink2:


----------



## Rigadon (Mar 3, 2003)

vigo80 said:


> I just saw this but I just wanted to say Blackpool isn't really the most American looking city/town in England.. Milton Keynes is - beyond a doubt  I think it was even designed to look somewhat like a North American small city.



There are obvious simialrties as its a town built aorund the prenmise of surburbansprawl but i dont think it look like a North American small city becuase

a. it bans any highrises whilst eeven hte most sprawled uS cities tend to have them downtown (MK doesnt have a downtown or CBD) and

b. the place probably has more roundabouts than anywhere else on earth whilst Americans seem rather scared by them and tend to have slow signalled junctions instead.


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

Milton Keynes 










Milton Keynes









I can believe it's not a Cow :lol:



























Indoor Skiing
















































































































































Milton Keynes Train Station


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

MK = boring


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

^^
Too true, but it's really a giant landscaped middle class suburban housing developent with shopping malls, lakes, golf clubs and sports centres and concrete cows, so you wouldn't expect it to be that riveting :lol:

A few more pics 


















































































The Library

























































































































































Here's a few Milton Keynes Riveting Facts. 



> *A major £30 million theatre and gallery complex opened in the city in 1999.This offers the best in touring drama, music, dance, entertainment and visual arts. The surrounding Theatre District has restaurants and bars.
> 
> *The Milton Keynes City Orchestra: We are a professional orchestra, which is resident in Milton Keynes Theatre and which presents a high quality concert series there. The orchestra also has several CD's and has broadcast on Classic FM. This is a rare feature for a town of MK's size and is just one of the many great things about MK.
> 
> ...





> More Facts
> 
> *Milton Keynes was designated a new town on 23 Jan 1967.
> 
> ...


----------



## metrogrkid (May 2, 2004)

StormShadow said:


> UK's very own Coney Island or Asbury Park. Nice tour. kay:


Blackpool is just straight-up SWEET!! I can just imagine how phat it will be with the new BILIION+ in development that is being planned for it. If BP is within one hour drive of L-Town (London, people, London) - WOW - how hooked up is that?


----------

